# Active Army: cheating and abusive and bigamist



## royer122473 (Apr 18, 2016)

Advise needed: my husband is active duty army; in Feb of 2015, he was bragging to some of his coworkers about how he beat me up and put a gun in my mouth; his Lt turned him in and an investigation was done; apparently, they racked it up as PTSD and mandated some counseling and anger management; he was, also, physically abusive to his 1st wife, but they seemed to overlook that (It was before his deployment); he is still active duty; I was ok with not pursuing it bc that's his career; however, I recently found out that he got remarried a month ago...but we're not divorced!! Apparently, he thinks he is above the law and untouchable. He needs to be stopped, but no one will tell me how to pursue this. I want to fight him, but I'm scared. He has no respect for women nor the military; he even threw my dad's burial flag out the door into an ice storm!!! I got a protection order against him, but he took my neighbor (stripper) into court with him and they lied. They even got busted lying by the judge, but still...nothing happened to him. I had to move out of state without any support from the military. I put as much as I could into storage and left. I lost a lot of stuff...but I'm alive. 2 weeks after I kicked him out of my house, he was "In a relationship" with some girl and posted it all over facebook...also investigated and NOTHING happened. I had screen shots, videos, pics, text messages from his entire family and from him confessing the things that he had done...but, yet, he's active duty to this day!! And he's married to 2 women at once. 
He doesn't pay his child support for his kids from a previous marriage, either, and they told me that's none of my business. 
I don't have money for a lawyer and it's hard for me to fight from PA to NC where he is stationed. I don't know what to do or where to turn
If anyone has any direction for me, I would greatly appreciate it!!!
Thanks


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

If he is legally married to you and to another woman you would go to the police to report that, so you'd better be certain and have some sort of proof that he is married to the other woman. As his legal wife, you are entitled to survivors benefits and being on his medical insurance. But if he has removed you as his survivor beneficiary and his health insurance to add his new wife, that might be your proof.

If he owes you child support, check with your local legal aid and see if the have a child support enforcement lawyer on staff. If they don't, ask them where you should turn to get your child support.

With regard to his past abuse against you, the time frame to prosecute has probably passed and I don't know who you should see or talk to about pressing charges. Living in another state, are you sure you need to prosecute this? Has he moved on to a new victim? If so, it's out of your hands.


----------

